# dvd screensaver



## universallp (Feb 19, 2019)

universallp submitted a new resource:

dvd screensaver - Will it hit the corner?



> *What?*
> Does exactly what it says. Adds a new source type, which turns any image into the dvd screensaver.
> *How?*
> Head over to the release page and drop the files into your obs-studio installation directory.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 3, 2019)

I really like that you made this! Will you be adding anything in the future maybe? Like transparent gif support?


----------



## universallp (Apr 4, 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> I really like that you made this! Will you be adding anything in the future maybe? Like transparent gif support?


This was more a gimmick than anything else, glad you like it though. I use the builtin image source from obs so anything that works with the image source works with this plugin. If transparent gifs don't work in the image source then they won't work with this plugin, but you should be able to use the color key filter. Not exactly the same but at least something


----------



## RandomVillain (Jun 15, 2019)

Any chance you can get this for the Mac?


----------



## universallp (Jun 17, 2019)

RandomVillain said:


> Any chance you can get this for the Mac?


Yes and no. I got it to run on macOS, but for some reason obs keeps crashing. If you want to try your luck you can use this build here, but there's no guarantee.
Just put the folders obs-plugins and data into "/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Resources/"
Edit: I tried it with the official obs release and it seems to run fine, but still I can't vouch for anything.


----------



## Merl Click (Jun 26, 2019)

Awesome project, I use it for my opening sequence! You said it works with any obs images, but GIF's aren't animated. Would be really cool to see that, or even scenes as a source!


----------



## universallp (Jun 27, 2019)

Merl Click said:


> Awesome project, I use it for my opening sequence! You said it works with any obs images, but GIF's aren't animated. Would be really cool to see that, or even scenes as a source!


I'm pretty sure I know what's causing this, but I can't fix it until I get my pc fixed, so it'll take a bit

Edit: Well looks like that wasn't it :P, so it might take a bit longer
Edit 2: I found the issue thanks to jim and I'll make a new release hopefully soon


----------



## Merl Click (Jun 27, 2019)

universallp said:


> I'm pretty sure I know what's causing this, but I can't fix it until I get my pc fixed, so it'll take a bit



Oh man, gods speed! Keep us posted if you do update!


----------



## ookhier (Jul 6, 2019)

hi ,hanging arround for years here  but i just registerd my self   to say thanks for this awsome plug in !!


----------



## universallp (Jul 6, 2019)

ookhier said:


> hi ,hanging arround for years here  but i just registerd my self   to say thanks for this awsome plug in !!


nice, glad you like it^^


----------



## drewbabe (Feb 16, 2020)

universallp said:


> I'm pretty sure I know what's causing this, but I can't fix it until I get my pc fixed, so it'll take a bit
> 
> Edit: Well looks like that wasn't it :P, so it might take a bit longer
> Edit 2: I found the issue thanks to jim and I'll make a new release hopefully soon


Any chance this will get fixed soon? It'd be pretty cool to have an animated gif, or even an image slideshow if it's somehow possible!


----------



## universallp (Feb 16, 2020)

drewbabe said:


> Any chance this will get fixed soon? It'd be pretty cool to have an animated gif, or even an image slideshow if it's somehow possible!


It's already fixed I just never made a  new release because I kinda neglected it. I wanted to add the option to select any source as the logo and that's where I stopped. I'll try and finish it now though.


----------



## universallp (Feb 17, 2020)

Alright I made a release, but didn't include the external source option, because I couldn't get it to work properly. GIFs should play properly now though


----------



## drewbabe (Mar 2, 2020)

universallp said:


> Alright I made a release, but didn't include the external source option, because I couldn't get it to work properly. GIFs should play properly now though


Awesome, it works great!


----------



## Mikeyw_17 (Apr 3, 2020)

What am I doing wrong??

I cannot get this to install.

I’ve tried extracting the zip and copying the files into the obs directory and nothing tried moving it to the plugins directory and nothing....

what am I missing?


----------



## universallp (Apr 3, 2020)

Mikeyw_17 said:


> What am I doing wrong??
> 
> I cannot get this to install.
> 
> ...


Did you download the actual plugin or the source code?


----------



## Mikeyw_17 (Apr 3, 2020)

universallp said:


> Did you download the actual plugin or the source code?




I downloaded the zip from github, is that not the right download?


----------



## universallp (Apr 3, 2020)

Mikeyw_17 said:


> I downloaded the zip from github, is that not the right download?


If you downloaded it from the release page it's correct, in that case can you start obs-studio and send me the log file.


----------



## Mikeyw_17 (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm slightly embarrassed to say but it looks like i was downloading the wrong files from the github, sorted it now thanks for coming back to me so quickly! :)


----------



## hannides (Apr 29, 2020)

Mikeyw_17 said:


> I'm slightly embarrassed to say but it looks like i was downloading the wrong files from the github, sorted it now thanks for coming back to me so quickly! :)


Ok well now I'm embarrassed too. I downloaded from here:




is that wrong? I can't get this or ANY of your projects to work in my OBS 25


----------



## funktype (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi - I downloaded the Mac version above, installed the things in the places, but...now what? I can't tell where to see/use this plugin. It's not showing up anywhere obvious in sources, filters, or tools (the obvious places to me) - where and how to I get the DVD screensaver to work on Mac? Thanks so much


----------



## universallp (Jun 19, 2020)

It should be in sources


----------



## funktype (Jun 19, 2020)

So far this is what I see in sources - is this installed correctly, or will there be a DVD screensaver option in sources?


----------



## universallp (Jun 20, 2020)

it's not loading i guess, can you upload your obs studio log?


----------



## kajtielplu (Aug 12, 2020)

hello, i hope this is the right place to ask for help. i'm having trouble installing your plugin on ubuntu 20.04. i've tried both the zip (maybe i'm putting the files in the wrong place?) and the deb. here's my log file.


----------



## universallp (Aug 12, 2020)

kajtielplu said:


> hello, i hope this is the right place to ask for help. i'm having trouble installing your plugin on ubuntu 20.04. i've tried both the zip (maybe i'm putting the files in the wrong place?) and the deb. here's my log file.


Seems like the installer was using the wrong path. Can you uninstall the package and redownload the installer? It should be fixed now.


----------



## kajtielplu (Aug 12, 2020)

universallp said:


> Seems like the installer was using the wrong path. Can you uninstall the package and redownload the installer? It should be fixed now.


that worked. thanks so much!


----------



## kris0725pl (Jun 8, 2021)

obs27  not working...s h i t


----------



## Bucketsmith (Apr 3, 2022)

Hey man,

I can't seem to add scenes-as-source, is that intended?
I am trying to combine a png logo and a webbrowser countdown timer, so that the timer moves together with the logo.
Is there a way I can do this?


----------



## universallp (Apr 3, 2022)

Bucketsmith said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I can't seem to add scenes-as-source, is that intended?
> I am trying to combine a png logo and a webbrowser countdown timer, so that the timer moves together with the logo.
> Is there a way I can do this?


It just lists all sources. You could use a group, though.


----------



## Bucketsmith (Apr 3, 2022)

universallp said:


> It just lists all sources. You could use a group, though.


I might be a dummy but when I add the group and select that, it just flashes through the colours rapidly and doesn't move. I can't seem to find where to set size for the group.
Am I forgetting something?


----------



## Bucketsmith (Apr 3, 2022)

Nevermind! I figured out the logic. It wasn't so intuitive. You have to set the item size within the group size, but the group size is scaled in the final scene with this plugin.
- Drag to enlarge the group size
- Drag/place items as you want them to be relative to each other
- Drag to shrink group size to the size you want
- Set up this plugin to use the group


----------



## datlaunchystark (Aug 21, 2022)

Is there plans to update this to work on OBS 28 since qt5 plugins are no longer going to be supported?


----------



## universallp (Aug 21, 2022)

This plugin doesn't use qt and therefore doesn't need an update


----------



## datlaunchystark (Aug 23, 2022)

universallp said:


> This plugin doesn't use qt and therefore doesn't need an update


Ok that's cool thanks.
I just tried it and it works on 28 :)


----------



## drew_friel (Sep 4, 2022)

universallp said:


> It should be in sources


Hey man, very cool plug in. I'm struggling to get it working on Mac. I've copied the Data and obs-plugins files into the resources folder but it's not coming up under sources. Any other ideas as to how I might get it loading up? 
I really like the software, so I might just try and see if I can borrow a windows program to get what I want to get done done if this doesn't work.
Cheers, Andrew


----------



## universallp (Sep 4, 2022)

drew_friel said:


> Hey man, very cool plug in. I'm struggling to get it working on Mac. I've copied the Data and obs-plugins files into the resources folder but it's not coming up under sources. Any other ideas as to how I might get it loading up?
> I really like the software, so I might just try and see if I can borrow a windows program to get what I want to get done done if this doesn't work.
> Cheers, Andrew


Mac isn't officially supported. I made the .pkg file two years ago when I still had access to macos. I don't anymore and have decided that supporting macos isn't worth it. I've removed the installer to avoid confusion, sorry.


----------

